# المنازعات في المقاولات



## gafel (21 فبراير 2008)

أرفق لكم ملف بور بوينت عن المنازعات والمطالبات في المقاولات وعن أنواع التعاقدات بالأنكليزية وهو ملف ممتاز




اضيف بالمكتبة المتخصصة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72325.html


----------



## foratfaris (22 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك جدا على هذه المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## mostafa elkadi (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم له خير الثواب


----------



## CVLMASTER (23 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله لك أخي الكريم


----------



## mos (8 أبريل 2008)

الزملاء الكرام ...
تم استحداث شهادة من aacei

CFCC CERTIFIED FORENSIC CLAIMS CONSULTANT

وبدون كتب محددة لذا الأمر يحتاج إلى أسماء كنب ومواقع أليكترونية وأبحاث والكل يتعلق بال claims ..

أرجو المساعدة


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك جدا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## mfarag (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكور - مشاركة رائعة


----------



## virtualknight (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم.


----------



## seeker (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## faiqmohmed (15 أبريل 2008)

احسنت اخي الكريم ....والى مزيد من العطاء


----------



## ahmad.sakr (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً - أيها الأخ الفاضل


----------



## الراموز (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود والى الامام


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## almalak (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مهندس إدارة (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك أخي ولكن مالاحظته وجود شعار النجمة اليهودية على الزاوية اليمنى العليا حبذا لو تم ازالتها من الملف واعادة نشره


----------



## mos (23 أبريل 2008)

ملف مقيد 
مع الشكر والتحية


----------



## الايامن للصيانه (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## medhat ismail (27 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور جدا


----------



## mustafasas (27 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك جدا على هذه المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## Safwan Haddad (28 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك على هذه المشاركة القيمه​


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (16 مارس 2009)

many thanks this file is very good


----------



## م.طاهر (21 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله اكثر من رائع


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (22 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 أبريل 2009)

ملف رائع وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## HHM (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## sheboibrahim (19 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين و ياشباب معي مشروع تخرج ع المطالبات في الاوامر التغيريه claim
اممم اتمني منكم المساعده


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (20 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور - مشاركة رائعة*​


----------



## mohtaseb (23 مايو 2009)

احسنتم مشكورين على المعلومات المفيدة


----------

